# Nucs that made it through a NE winter here in NH



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Was able to treck out through a foot and a half of snow yesterday to inspect some of my nuc yards. Here are two pics that I had taken. The picture of the 4 way mating nuc doenst do it justice. over all I am blessed / happy to see a majority of my nucs pulling through looking really nice.


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Good pics. Glad you have some good looking survivors. Looks like you have read about Michael Palmer or Kirk Webster by
the looks of that setup, especially the feed bag cover. How many nucs did you pull thru? I too am looking at setting up a few 
of those 4fr double deep box setups. I run about 20 5fr double deep nucs now, but the equip. would be less using that setup.
Are those carni's?


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

CtyAcres,

I have 145 4 frame nucs that made it this far out of winter, some more that are on 8 combs. Ran 176 mini 4 ways last year, in the fall I combined them down to 80 ( caught last batch of queens and combined some down to doubles and some as triplets, a few I left as 4 ways). There are 64 mini nucs that made it. If your looking to have fun messing around with mini nucs go ahead and make some up. In my experience I held off adding them to my apiary until i really needed them for time sake when catching queens. If you are catching under 300 queens in a season keep everything on standard combs for it makes everything simple.

There is some carni stock in there


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll probably stick with standard comb, like you said it keeps it simple and I will be well under 300 Q's.
I would like to try some mini nucs, but I'm having trouble finding equipment, the only place is Betterbee.
Did you purchase yours there? I can build some stuff, but how do they keep those feeders from leaking?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You had a Nebraska winter in New Hampshire?  Wow! That must be rough. I didn't think you got that much wind...


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Ctyacres,

I make all my equipment. To keep the feeders from leaking I make sure there is a nice bead of titebond 2 along the edge of the frame of the feeder before I staple the masonite on. I find that 2:1 syrup is viscus enough where it doesn't leak like it was water. 

Michael,

We didn't have to much wind.  just enough to make it worth wile to tie town all the covers


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks THALL, I guess I'll break out the table saw and glue one more time.
PS: I'm in Michael's backyard, he aint kidding about the WIND! I had 3 hives blow over this winter
and 5 lids with bricks on blow off. I will be tying or strapping next yr.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

CtyAcres said:


> PS: I'm in Michael's backyard, he aint kidding about the WIND! I had 3 hives blow over this winter
> and 5 lids with bricks on blow off. I will be tying or strapping next yr.


What, you Nebraska beekeepers don't use windbreaks? Natural or otherwise?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The farmers bulldozed all the windrows to plant more corn... there is no stopping the wind now.


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

And soybeans!!!


----------

